# A Moment to reflect



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

Like the old TV ad used to say, "You've come a long way baby." 

At the beginning of August of last year there was no such entity as the New Jersey Outdoor Alliance. Within two months time anglers, hunters and trappers united and educated a large population of sportsmen and sportswomen about two politicians that wanted to eliminate freshwater fishing, hunting and trapping in NJ. 

NJOA supporters took up the cause and traveled the length of the entire state in an effort to tell as many outdoorsmen and outdoorswomen, and anyone else who would listen, about bills A3275 and S2046. We organized two major rallies; one in Mullica Hill and one in Clarksburg, we had radio interviews with Tom P and Chris DeBello, and even pushed our way onto 101.5 FM to get our message out. Our tenacity also got us a spot on CN8. 

The opposition lied and laughed about us. We were called a "fringe" group and portrayed as dim-witted, flannel-wearing, and camo-capped - a befuddled group of misfits who were unable to navigate their way through a sophisticated piece of legislation - such as A3275 and S2046. 

We were ridiculed for trying to unseat a political machine that had six million dollars to grease its way back to Trenton. The opposition only had one million to spend. It was a no-brainer... 

Or was it? 

The rest is history. YOU were there. Every angler, hunter and trapper is part of this history. 

Today, only months later, the NJOA is a council of 14 diverse and respected outdoor organizations. The list includes NJSFSC, UBNJ, JCAA, CJRPC, RFA, Reef Rescue, NWTF, NJBBA, NJCDC, TU, TANJ, NJTA, HRFA, and NJOA. There are 4 advisors from the fishing, hunting, trapping and forestry communities. Three managers and nearly 30 representatives. 

Plus, the NJOA has hired one of the most respected lobbying firms in the state to advance our mission. Another first. 

With the persistence of its members the NJOA has written 4 pieces of legislation including; Constitutional Amendment to fish, hunt and trap. Decreasing the bow perimeter to 150 feet. Hooked on Fishing Not on Drugs, and Traps Off the Reef. Two of these bills have ALREADY PASSED the Assembly Agriculture and Natural Resources Committee. 

We dim-witted, flannel-wearing, and camo-capped dolts now have a place at the big table in Trenton. We may not know which side of the plate our fork is on - but that's ok - cause we eat with our hands, and prefer it that way. 

Anyway, please remember the importance of all we have accomplished together by sporting the NJOA logo on your car or truck. Support the NJOA by sending $25.00 or more and you'll receive our first annual "Grassroots" decal - it will demonstrate to everyone that YOU took part in one of the most remarkable events in New Jersey outdoor history! 

The NJOA needs your support in order to serve your interests. We are the state's first political action committee for anglers, hunters and trappers! The harsh reality is that it takes money to advance our cause. 

Please visit our website to join up and support the future of OUR outdoors! 

http://www.njoutdooralliance.org/support/njoa.html 

Tight lines, and good hunting & trapping. 
Ant


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Does this really belong here?


----------



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks for moving to the correct area.

Ant


----------

